# Tornillo sin fin en robot sumo?



## erc55 (Abr 3, 2011)

hola que tal, les cuento que estoy haciendo un robot sumo para una competencia... esta es la primera vez que voy a participar y me gustaría saber si me pueden ayudar con mi problema...
primero las caracteristicas de la competencia : 20x30cm max, 3Kg max. los motores saque de una videocasetera vieja y tiene un motor potente con tornillo sin fin( aqui el motor pero el mio tiene ese tornillo sin fin http://www.oddmix.com/elec/mot_dc_mca9b_1.html) queria saber si ese eje tiene la misma potencia como si usaria un motor de impresora...
saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 3, 2011)

La potencia es el producto de *Fuerza * Velocidad*, esta se mantiene constante, restando las pérdidas por fricción, así que si aumenta la fuerza fue porque se redujo la velocidad o viceversa.

Mediante el tornillo sinfin aumentas considerablemente la fuerza, pero se redujo la velocidad.


----------



## electromozart (Abr 4, 2011)

Ya perdiste amigo


----------



## erc55 (Abr 5, 2011)

ajaja bueno amigo ajaja por lo menos participo y seguro que le voy a ganar a los profes


----------



## hoorus (Abr 21, 2011)

chuta erc55 donde conseguiste el tornillo sin fin, que necesito uno para mi robot seguidor de linea velocista, ya que sin ese tornillo no puedo realizarlo


----------



## erc55 (Abr 23, 2011)

de las videocaseteras esas viejas, yo fui a un taller que me recomendo un profe y me dio una caja entera, pero no son rapidos tienen mucha fuerza


----------



## diegusingeniusmech (Jun 4, 2011)

el tornillo sinfin transforma la rotacion de los motores que hacen girar la tuerca en tranlacion del tornillo y viceversa


----------



## Scooter (Jun 5, 2011)

diegusingeniusmech dijo:


> el tornillo sinfin transforma la rotacion de los motores que hacen girar la tuerca en tranlacion del tornillo y viceversa


... y viceversa según el ángulo del tornillo. Muchos no son reversibles y eso es una gran ventaja para evitar poner un mecanismo de retención como un trinquete si es que es necesario.
La pega del sinfin es que tiene mucho rozamiento , la ventaja es que en una sola etapa consigue mucha reducción.


----------

